# Worst roll of Gaff Ever.



## Footer (Aug 14, 2011)

We have all seen splices in tape and that type of stuff. Today though, I got one of the weirdest gaff rolls I have ever seen. Halfway down the roll, I got this: 




Yes. thats duct tape stuck sticky side to sticky side inside the roll of tape. A little bit further I got raw fabric with no glue on it. This was with Pro-Gaff, in a case that was bought in the last few months. Anyone else ever seen this? It cashed the roll for me and it was only halfway used. Glad I found it during the in and not during a gaff emergency in a show critical situation


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't say I have ever seen that before. New supplier?


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 14, 2011)

this has got to be the strangest I've seen. Using pro-gaff i have never even had just raw fabric. I'd call up pro-gaff, I'm sure they'd love to hear about how their quality control issue. I'm betting you may even get some free swag or another free roll.


----------



## ScottT (Aug 14, 2011)

I guess the gremlins ran the roll through the gaff machine and then through the duct tape one?


----------



## Van (Aug 14, 2011)

I've had bad rolls that sat in a hot truck too long. That makes the glue tend to come off the cloth. But I've never seen a roll spliced with Duct. That belongs in a museum.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 14, 2011)

What the hell? Call up pro-gaff, thats just messed up.


----------



## zmb (Aug 15, 2011)

Now this begs the question, is someone out there with a roll of duct tape with a narrow strip of gaff taped in?


----------



## Footer (Aug 15, 2011)

My A2 ran enough of it off the roll and used the rest of the role. It was probably 20' or 30' worth of tape that was shot. Its on my desk now, maybe I'll make a call to PA on Tuesday.

The road crew we had in tonight had to take a piece of it because they had never seen anything like it.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 15, 2011)

Seriously, how does that happen?


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 15, 2011)

That is so weird! If the post wasn't from Footer I would think someone was making it up.


----------



## bishopthomas (Aug 16, 2011)

I haven't been too happy with Pro Gaff lately. I bought several rolls of 1" white (I use it as console tape) and the sides are stickier than the actual tape. It sticks to everything it touches. I have to use everything I've got to separate two rolls stuck together. Everything in my bag has residue on it from where it stuck to headphones, napkins, etc. My Shur-tape hasn't given me any problems...


----------

